# Selecting an AGM Battery



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I will be purchasing a new battery for my Scion xB soon and I am going back and forth between a couple of options. The battery group size for the xB is 25, but I know a group 34/78 can fit. I had initially been looking at the DieHard Platinum 34/78 for $229, but also found the Exide Edge in a Group 25 for a pretty decent savings. 

DieHard Platinum Group 34/78 (51090) - $230
850 CCA
135 min Reserve Capacity
4 Year Warranty

Exide Edge AGM Group 25 (FP-AGM25) - $147
650 CCA
110 min Reserve Capacity
4 Year Warranty

The Exide obviously falls short of the larger DieHard in both CCA as well as reserve capacity, but is still up from a standard Group 25 replacement ratings of 550 CCA and 90 min reserve capacity. 

Anyone have experience with the Exide Edge AGM batteries? For the savings and a similar warranty, I think I might be willing to choose the Exide over the DieHard. 

One last option, I can also pick up the Group 34 version of the Exide Edge AGM with the following specs. 

Exide Edge AGM Group 34 (FP-AGM34) - $124
770 CCA
120 min Reserve Capacity
4 Year Warranty

This might actually be the best deal for me.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had great luck with Exide batteries... no AGM's yet though. Do you run the stereo with the car off often? The KS's are pretty efficient- what else is in the car?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

At comps and get togethers I'll run the stereo with the car off. I'll usually start the car and let it run for a little bit a few times throughout the day. I haven't really had any battery issues yet. 

Beyond the KS amps, I don't really have anything else in the car that would be a big draw. I had a pair of compressors in the past for air suspension, but that was all pulled out when my son was born. 

Also, Pep Boys sells the same exact batteries, except they are branded as Bosch.


----------



## LeftEarDamage (May 26, 2014)

Not only should you be looking at the Cold Cranking Amps you should be looking at the Amp Hours of the battery.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a DieHard Group 34 for sale, 5 months or so of use. I can ship it. PM me.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

LeftEarDamage said:


> Not only should you be looking at the Cold Cranking Amps you should be looking at the Amp Hours of the battery.


68 Ah for the DieHard Platinum vs 60 Ah for the Exide Edge. 




sirbOOm said:


> I have a DieHard Group 34 for sale, 5 months or so of use. I can ship it. PM me.


Would that be the Group 34/78 DieHard Platinum? Would the 4 year warranty transfer? Shoot me a PM with the quote shipped to 93277. Thanks!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I like XS Power....ordered it off eBay for cheaper than anywhere local and even got free shipping.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I've heard good things about XS Power. Unfortunately, the cheapest price I found is about $30 more than the DieHard Platinum at $260 shipped.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I bought an AGM at advanced auto. ordered online and picked it up in store 20minutes later, got a $40 credit for odering online. been very happy with it since Dec. Less dimming than with the old conventional battery. and was $140


----------



## SuperDaveAPK (Jun 2, 2014)

@rton20s.........in the same boat with my XB. Just found the Bosch listed at Pep Boys and noticed your research showed it to be the same as an Exide. My original Panasonic lasted almost 6 years, unheard of in Florida. My Interstate Megatron is slowly dying after 3.

I was wondering if a 34 will fit an XB with a short ram intake. Are you running one?

I read some negative reviews about the Sears Platinum on their site. Biggest complaint was short life span. Since the intended usage was basically marine, maybe theirs died sooner from lack of use.

Do avoid the Optima Red. If you read the warranty info, they specifically state that running car audio will void the warranty.


Support - Warranties - on or After 2-1-2009 | OPTIMABATTERIES

The Maxxsonics Big 3 video showed them using a Kinetic HC1800 in the XB. It is rated at 81 Ah. It runs about $220 on Amazon.

I'd be real interested to know what you decide on.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Still have mine for sale.  Group 34 Platinum.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SuperDaveAPK said:


> @rton20s.........in the same boat with my XB. Just found the Bosch listed at Pep Boys and noticed your research showed it to be the same as an Exide. My original Panasonic lasted almost 6 years, unheard of in Florida. My Interstate Megatron is slowly dying after 3.
> 
> I was wondering if a 34 will fit an XB with a short ram intake. Are you running one?
> 
> ...


My Panasonic didn't die until last year! 9 years of worry free service from that thing. If I could have found another Panasonic it would have been in the car already. (I dropped in an Interstate which will go in my wife's car once I get the AGM for mine. Her battery is causing a TON of corrosion. It actually ate through the throttle cable clamp!) 

I'm pretty sure the Group 34 will fit, even with a short ram. I have a Fujita F5 in my car and I don't see any reason it will interfere with the battery. I will say that most Group 34 batteries are going to be *larger* than the plastic battery tray. That hasn't stopped a lot of people from making the switch. 

I'm not even considering an Optima. Years ago (when they first came out), I had good experience with them. Later, not so much. 



sirbOOm said:


> Still have mine for sale.  Group 34 Platinum.


I know. I'm still considering the offer. Honestly though, I am leaning toward the less expensive Exide.


----------



## SuperDaveAPK (Jun 2, 2014)

this one is getting good reviews too. Made by Northstar. Little pricey though but says it has a 5 year warranty. Haven't found the Ah rating yet.
And dual terminals is so convenient.

Dual Terminal X2Power Premium AGM Battery SLI34-78AGMDP - Batteries Plus


----------



## SuperDaveAPK (Jun 2, 2014)

I think I found the spec sheet. Although warranty is shorter. Made in USA though !

http://www.northstarbattery.com/1.0.1.0/254/NSB_AGM_34_78_(SES-542-92).pdf


----------



## SuperDaveAPK (Jun 2, 2014)

Exide showing a $20 rebate on their site for AGM until August

Start Postive Rewards


----------



## SuperDaveAPK (Jun 2, 2014)

Where were you finding the Exide that cheap?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I did a bunch of research about 8 months ago in the dead of CHI winter when my wife's IS300 battery finally died. Replaced it with the sealed AGM from Farm and Fleet and haven't had any problems since then. 

Duration AGM Red Starting Automotive Battery (Group Size: 34) at Blain's Farm & Fleet


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with a yellow top optima at all. I'd get the Die Hard if it was me.


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

Sirboom. How much I have a 2011 xb looking for a battery too.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

DieHard Platinums are Odyssey batteries. Odyssey is going to be better.

naresh - I'll PM you.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

naresh said:


> Sirboom. How much I have a 2011 xb looking for a battery too.


Tried PM'ing you. Clear your inbox, you're full - can't send my message.


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

Just did. I didn't know that's why. I tried sending you one too but it wasn't going through


----------



## _Nomad_ (Dec 11, 2012)

Optima Yellow Top.

:snacks:


----------



## SuperDaveAPK (Jun 2, 2014)

Still doing more research....turns out the O'Reilly Super Start Extreme AGM is a re-branded Deka Intimidator. Local store had it for $160


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Sears puts their automotive batteries on sale usually once a month for 15-20% off, you can view the past sales dates if you search diehard platinum on Slickdeals.

Actually, it looks like they might be on sale right now. The Diehard Platinum 34/78DT is currently $195.49

edit: Online-only coupon code SEARS2014 takes another $5 off. No shipping available, but you can do in-store pickup.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I saw the same deal yesterday. I decided to go ahead and give the Exide Edge from Amazon a shot. Should be here Monday.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

Just replaced my yellow top at 13 y/o. Didn't take much thought on what to replace it with. I went through 2 red tops in 2 years. Did have an Interstate in another vehicle last 8yrs and 8 months.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

As I stated the other day, I ended up going with the Exide Edge Group 34. It is a super tight fit with my aftermarket intake. Something to keep in mind for other xB owners. 

Also, check the dimensions of the battery you consider as different manufacturers actually have different size batteries regardless of the group. Several of the Group 34s I looked at were actually larger than the Exide. It also makes sense why some of those might spec out a bit better as well. 

Anyway, here is the battery installed.


----------



## SuperDaveAPK (Jun 2, 2014)

rton...would you mind posting a pic of the positive terminal setup?

did you have to remove the plastic battery tray or do anything special to the tie-down arms?

Thanks.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

I got a X2 power AGM from batteries plus about a month ago for $220 with a coupon I printed online. It's a 78A dual terminal and came with a 60 month *REPLACEMENT *warranty. I considered the Die Hard and others after my yellow top which was a mistake from the get go. Couldn't find anything locally so just drove to their store in Lake Forest and they even installed it. Haven't had a problem since I've had my system running for as long as an hour without a hitch.

Here are the specs:

Dual purpose design for starting and deep cycle power. X2Power batteries are constructed for improved vibration resistance and extreme temperature tolerance. Covered by a 60-month, free replacement warranty.
Item number: SLI34-78AGMDP
Weight: 49.5000 lbs
Voltage: 12V
CCA: 880
Primary Applications: Automotive, Cars, Trucks, Off Road vehicles, classic cars and more
Replaces: 3478PLT, 34DTVL, 778DT1NL, 787YR, BT34/78P81, MAXX1S, NSBG340005, TY24937


----------

